# Linux Mandrake 8.0 neben WinME?



## Tomskee (26. September 2001)

Hallo,

ich habe die Linux Mandrake 8.0 Distribution aus dem Netz geladen. Ich wollte das ganze unter einer Windows Partition laufen lassen, also drücke ich am Startbildschirm beim booten F1, gebe lnx4win ein und dann beginnt anscheinend auch schon der Installationsprozeß. 

Dann plötzlich, nachdem er "loading in memory" abgeschlossen hat, steht da noch "in second stage install" und dann listet er viele dateien auf die nicht geladen werden konnten und schließlich "compilation failed" "install exited abnormally "

Dann darf ich rebooten und nichts weiter passiert.
Ich denke mal, dass es vielleicht an meinem Speicherplatz liegt, da ich auf C: nur noch 190 MB frei habe, jedoch wollte ich Linux eigentlich auf F: installieren wo noch 45 GB frei sind. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das bei der Installation schon so einzustellen, dass der die Dateien direkt auf F: ablegt? 

Oder gibt es ein Programm mit dem ich den freien Speicherplatz von F: auf C: ohne Datenverluste verschieben kann??

Ihr würdet mir sehr helfen und einen Windows User bekehren ;-)

danke
Tomskee


----------



## Nagual (28. September 2001)

hi.. ach ja ich würde dir raten die 8.1 neu zu laden, da du ja sowieso nicht installiert hast..
ich würde dir raten, aus diesen 45 GB mit partitionmagic (hiermit kannst du deine partitionen verkleinern bzw. vergrössern ohne daten zu verliehren) eine extrapartition (ca 3 gig) zu erstellen +swap (ca 500mb), 
da du die 45 denke ich als extended hast wird es ein problem beim booten sein da ich mir nicht 100 % sicher bin ob linux von Extended booten kann. 

du machst deine C: primary um ca 15 mb kleiner (hast ja sowieso nur 190 frei) 
die 15 sind dann dein /boot (linuxprimary) und die andere partition als dein / 
instaliere schön lilo und dann hast du dualboot und fertig...


----------



## Moartel (29. September 2001)

Sorry, Nagual aber du hast du einen kleinen Fehler in deinem Posting. Linux kann zwar (bin ich mir ziemlich sicher) von einer extended-Partition aus starten, aber wenn man das so macht wie du es vorgeschlagen hast und eine kleine Startpartition für Linux macht (was durchaus sinnvoll ist) ist es egal auf was für einer Partition der Rest liegt. Weil Linux (der Kernel) ja von der kleinen Partition aus gebootet wird.
Allerdings sollte man dann beim kompilieren eines eigenen Kernels aufpassen. Der Kernel muss die Unterstützung für das Dateisystem auf dem der Rest vom Linux liegt fest einkompiliert haben. Sonst geht das nicht.
Swap würde ich nicht unbedingt auf 500MB legen, sondern einfach die alte Faustregel 2*RAM nehmen. Also bei 256MB RAM 512 MB Swap. Wenn das ned genau stimmt isses egal, is nur ne Faustregel.
3 Gig für Linux halte ich angesichts von 45 Gig Festplatte für etwas wenig, 5 sollten es schon sein. Sonst kommt man schnell mal in Platznot. Geschieht vor allem bein ausprobieren schneller als man denkt.


----------



## Nagual (30. September 2001)

*mandrake*



> _Original geschrieben von Moartel _
> *Sorry, Nagual aber du hast du einen kleinen Fehler in deinem Posting. Linux kann zwar (bin ich mir ziemlich sicher) von einer extended-Partition aus starten, aber wenn man das so macht wie du es vorgeschlagen hast und eine kleine Startpartition für Linux macht (was durchaus sinnvoll ist) ist es egal auf was für einer Partition der Rest liegt. Weil Linux (der Kernel) ja von der kleinen Partition aus gebootet wird.
> Allerdings sollte man dann beim kompilieren eines eigenen Kernels aufpassen. Der Kernel muss die Unterstützung für das Dateisystem auf dem der Rest vom Linux liegt fest einkompiliert haben. Sonst geht das nicht.
> *


Hi habe mich falsch ausgedrückt...ich weiss, dass wenn du /boot hast, die andere partition "fast" alles sein kann...
dass mit 3 GB... ich weiss nicht was der mann mit linux machen will..

ok ich gebe zu ich habe 18 gig für linux.. dafür habe ich auch bei mir oracle am laufen ( 3 gig   ) .. der soll wissen was er machen will und wieviel er für linux spenieren möchte 

swap .. ja dies ist immer eine sache für sich ...
ich habe 1GB RAM und 800 MB SWAP und es ist ok ... standard ist ca. 400 wenn mann mandrake installiert, erhöhen kann er immer oder eine andere partition as swap mounten... dies ist kein problem..


----------



## Tomskee (2. Oktober 2001)

*Tutorials für Partition Magic?*

Ich benutze Partition Magic 7 deutsch. Kann mir da jetzt jemand eine gute Beschreibung liefern, wie ich von F: (45 gb) so ca. 15 gb auf C: schieben kann ohne das Daten verloren gehen? Beide Partitionen haben ein FAT32 Dateisystem. Die komplette Festplatte besteht aber aus drei Partitionen, C: (2 gb) ; E: (2 gb) und F: (45 gb)

Wäre sehr dankbar für eine gute Anleitung um den Speicherplatz nach C: zu verschieben.


----------



## reap0r (13. Oktober 2001)

Ich wollte mir Mandrake kaufen, aber wo isses am günstigsten?
Denn ich komm wohn innem kleinem Dorf hinterm Mond und die Läden dort haben bei Mandrake Preisunterschiede von 30-40DM...


----------



## reap0r (13. Oktober 2001)

hast du denn auf der Partition, von der der Speicherplatz weggenommen werden soll 15GB frei, oder nicht? Wenn ja kannst du einfach die eine Partition um 15GB verkleinern und dann die andere Partition um jene 15GB vergrößern (hat bei mir wunderbar geklappt, 10GB von e->d zu verschieben). Wenn du aber auf der zu verkleinernden Partition die 15 GB frei hast, wirds schwierig. Dann wüsste ich nurnoch, dass du soviel Platz wie Möglich auf der Partition freimachst, den freien speicher freigiebst und dann einer anderen Partition zuteilst. Dann von der zu verkleinernden Partition soviel wie möglich auch die schon vergrößerte zu packen, den freigewordenen Speicherplatz wieder freigibst und der anderen Partition zuführst usw...
Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage: Wenn ich das recht verstanden habe willst du deine "Systempartition" c:\ um 15GB vergrößern. Wieso denn das? Ich würde versuche, dies Partition so klein als irgend möglich zu halten und den ganzen Programm-Krempel auf eine andere Partition zu packen... is aber nurn Vorschlag.


----------



## Moartel (13. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von reap0r _
> *Ich wollte mir Mandrake kaufen, aber wo isses am günstigsten?
> Denn ich komm wohn innem kleinem Dorf hinterm Mond und die Läden dort haben bei Mandrake Preisunterschiede von 30-40DM... *


Am billigsten ist es Mandrake aus dem Internet runterzuladen. Ich habs mir mal von http://www.tucows.com gesaugt. Mit DSL über nacht. Wenn du aber ISDN hast ist das kaum zu empfehlen.
Wenn dus dir kaufen willst solltest du aufpassen dass du Version 8.1 kaufst. Das ist die aktuelle. Leider verkaufen viele Geschäfte bei Linux ohne mit der Winmper zu zucken auch noch alte Versionen. SuSE 7.1 kriegst du hier problemlos. 7.3 glaub ich nicht dass schon viele haben. Muss mal schaun ob der eine Laden immer noch 7.0er Distributionen rumliegen hat  .


----------



## reap0r (13. Oktober 2001)

Danke für den Tip mit dem saugen, aber: Ich habe ISDN und DSL ist nicht in Sicht (ich leb halt hinterm Mond =[ ).
Aber falls jmd DSL hat und verschiedene Linuxdistributionen ausprobieren will, dem würde ich http://www.liniso.de und http://linuxiso.org/ empfehlen (beides sind keine Warez Seiten o.ä.!)


----------



## Tomskee (15. Oktober 2001)

*oh man lol*

Nochmal von vorne lol

Also hab mir jetzt die Linux Distributon Mandrake 8.1 gezogen.

Ich habe eine Festplatte die wie folgt partitioniert ist:
C: 2 GB
E: 2 GB
F:43 GB

Laufwerk D: ist eine zweite Festplatte mit 1,5 GB.

Auf Laufwerk C: ist Windows ME installiert und ein paar kleine Programme die sich mit Office irgendwie automatisch auf C: installieren, jedenfalls habe ich dort noch ca. 540 MB frei.

Ich habe jetzt halt gelesen, dass ich Linux Mandrake unter Windows problemlos installieren kann. Ist das nicht möglich Linux einfach auf der F: Partition zu installieren?

Bei der Installation von Linux wird aber schon bevor ich was großartig machen kann, einfach abgebrochen, ich nehme an, dass mein Festplattenspeicher auf Laufwerk C: nicht ausreicht. 

Jetzt habe ich halt auch Partition Magic 7, womit ich aber nicht zurecht komme. 

Kann mir jetzt jemand weiterhelfen indem er mir ein kleines Tutorial gibt, wie ich den freien Speicher von F: auf C: kriege mit Partition Magic oder am besten wie ich Linux Mandrake von vorneherein auf F: installieren kann unter Windows.

Wäre echt sehr hilfreich.

thx
Tomskee


----------



## reap0r (16. Oktober 2001)

Ein tut für PM kenn ich nicht, aber wenn du sagtest, wo genau du Probs mit Partition Magic hast, kann ich dir vielleicht auch so helfen...

Ich bin demnächst mal wieder in Hannover, kann mir einer nen Laden da nennen, der sich auf Linux spezialisiert hat und bei dem ich auch Mandrake 8.1 kaufen kann?
Danke


----------



## Nagual (17. Oktober 2001)

reap0r > ich brenne dir 8.1 ohne probleme, sende mir deine hausadresse zu (z.b. Über ICQ), bezahle postweg und rolinge (3cd-s) und 8.1 ist in 2 tagen bei dir...


hey du PM typ... 
starte das verdammte programm  ... lies HELP von PM. die werden bestimmt irgendwo beschrieben haben wie man so was macht...


ich tippe mal ...
du startest PM... gehst aufs icon von pladde mit 45 gig. versuchst mit RECHTE MAUSTASTE darauf zu klicken, vielleicht steht da > verkleinern oder grösse ändern und führe es aus...

vielleicht ist da auch ein wizard, dass dir die ganze arbeit abnimmt...
LESEN; LESEN; LESEN


----------



## Tomskee (17. Oktober 2001)

*pm 7*

Also, irgendwas klappt da nicht bei PM. Kann es sein, dass ich freien Speicher nur auf FAT32 Partitionen verschieben kann?

C: ist bei mir nur FAT
und F: ist FAT32 ...also ist das garnicht möglich den Speicher von f: nach c: zu schieben oder?

Wenn ich C: auf Fat32 formatieren will gehen alle Daten verloren.

Also kann mir PM auch nich weiterhelfen, seh ich das richtig?

bye
Tomskee


----------



## Nagual (17. Oktober 2001)

NEIN...
das ist doch egal was für filesystem...

bsp. 

du macht die f um 2 giga kleiner ok...
diese 2 giga sind keine partition, kein laufwerk .. die sind nix.. 
diesen wird auf das filesystemdann angepasst, wo du es "rankleben" willst...

ich würde sagen, es ist problem by the USER and not by PM...

... du brauchst C: nicht zu formatieren, du kansst das Filesystem von FAT auf F32 konvertieren, dies kannst du entwieder mit WIN oder MIT guess  PartitionMagic machen 

Typ Du machst da irgendetwas falsch..

hättest du dich umgesehen, bei powerquest dann würdesst du dies sehen

http://www.powerquest.com/support/primus/id1646.html
hier hast du videos die dir alles beschreiben.....

>How to Delete a Partition
>How to Format a Partition
>How to Hide/Unhide a Partition
>How to Label a Partition
>!!!!!How to Merge Partitions Using the Merge Partitions Wizard
>How to Merge Partitions Without Using the Merge Wizard

usw..

jetzt ist nicht merhr lesen, lesen, sondern gucken, gucken


----------

